# American wanting to move to Portugal



## Jaguar1069 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I am wondering about the legal requirements to obtain Portuguese permanent residency (not sure is "permanent residency" is the appropriate term.)

Being an immigration lawyer myself, I know there are many ways to live permanently in another country (asylum, family reunification, investing etc.)

I'd love to hear each one of your stories in the hopes that it may help me someday realize my goal of living in Portugal.

I look forward to hearing from all of you.

Joe


----------



## MaxPowerDC (Sep 4, 2009)

Bump...I'd love to hear from the Non-EU people.


----------

